# RAZER Naga wird nicht erkannt



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

puh.....ich muss echt aufpassen das ich hier nicht ausraste....also habe mir diese SCHEISS IDIOTEN maus gekauft um festzustellen das natürlich wieder mal GAR NICHTS funktioniert. Ich schließe die Maus an per USB und sie verliert immer wieder die Verbindung, wenn ich die Maus bewege tut sich nichts, kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen oder geht die Maus direkt zurück an die Idioten von Razer? Ich hab alels probiert neustart blablabla......habe parallel die Logitech g500 am laufen...es funktioniert einfach nicht mit der naga, woran kann das nur liegen. Aja, ne Hotline haben die trottel nicht einma..ich raste wirklich aus...


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

die naga verliert auch immer wieder verbindugn zum pc wie es scheint, mal leuchtet sie, dann geht sie wieder aus....man was für ein scheiss produkt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal andere USB Solt versucht? 

Logitech Treiber deinstallieren?


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

So habe btw die maus an einem anderen pc getestet und auch hier verliert sie immerwieder edie verbindung, mal leuchtet sie blau und ca 3 sekunden später ist verbindung wieder föten....das is dann doch ein eindeutiges zeichen dafür das sie defekt ist oder?


----------



## hinnifreaxxx (18. September 2016)

so hab die 2014er version der Naga schon seit 2 jahren hier rum liegen und hatte den fehler auch. Hatte für den Zeitraum meine alte Razer Imperator 2012 repariert und wieder angeschlossen.

 

Lösung: Imperator anschließen, Razer Synapse (Cloud treiber) öffnen, Naga anschließen und auf einmal taucht das ding im Treiber auf . Hatte nie Probleme mit meiner Imperator aber das anschließen der Naga war eine Nummer für sich hoffe ich konnte helfen falls das hier jemand liest.


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2016)

Ich bin sicher, dass er überglücklich ist nach 6 Jahren wieder mit einer Maus spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Aun (18. September 2016)

&#128514;


----------

